# ORAN - Street life, Urban life, Nightlife, Beach life, Everything life!!



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Location:










General View:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos/views of the street life of Oran kay: keep it up...


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Really very nice photos/views of the street life of Oran kay: keep it up...


Thank you! I will post more


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)




----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)




----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Des photos de la nightlife oranaise SVP


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Oran has quite a few very nice looking old buildings. kay:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for ur contributioons and comments guys!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow! What an beautiful place buddy! Interesting solutions to geography of the place! Nice to discover Argelia here!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

Great pictures from the Algerian Oran.:cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

it seem to be very nice place


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Thank you


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Oran, Heineken Pool Party, June 2010.































































































































Facebook


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Oran Summer 2010.





































flickr


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Picasa


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Picasa


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Facebook


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

facebook


----------



## aach2006 (Mar 20, 2009)

Kameel02 said:


> Facebook


isn't he the arabic singer wael kfouri ? i've never heard that he visited algeria


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow,very nice
keep posting:cheers:


----------



## Alkareem (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice city.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'll post more (long time Rekarte!!)



aach2006 said:


> isn't he the arabic singer wael kfouri ? i've never heard that he visited algeria


Yes it's him - the pic is from an Oran facebook group but I dont follow celeb news to know for sure.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

An art gallery.























































FB


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Wow, never knew this place


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FB


----------



## rohmansah (Oct 7, 2010)

thank you

http://freeringbacktoness.blogspot.com/
http://www.poptropicavideo.com/
http://value-cityfurniture.blogspot.com/


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Man, Oran is a city that destroys all the bad stereotypes about islamic countries... 

Amazing city!


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

sooo vivrant, as "for.ce.br" says, it destroys the bad stereotypes about Libia, what a cool night life and beautiful ppl. Arabs lads look great.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ 
:gossip: Hey man, it's not Lybia, it's Algeria...


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry, i meant Argelia, but i was thinking in Lybia for some reason!!i Know the city it´s in Argelia of course... =)


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

haha I completely forgot about this topic.

Oran is the most rebellious and party-loving city in Algeria and the birth-place of the Rai music whose theme topics boldly revolve about love, sex and alcohol. 

Here is an internationally famous Rai song that came out from this city in the early 90's. It's title "Didi" literally means "Get Lost" or "Get the **** Out". 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfSBOByoz4M&feature=related


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for introducing us to this beautiful city Kameel!  :cheers2:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ You're welcome!! 






























































































































































































FB


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Edit


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/media






































































































































































































/set/?set=a.275536512619517.1073741831.211074289065740&type=3


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

^^ S**y and beautiful updates from Oran......!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

"Sorties de rue" 2015

Sorties de Rue 2015_Crédit Sileks-95 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2015_Crédit Sileks-88 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2015_Crédit Sileks-69 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2015_Crédit Sileks-72 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2015_Crédit Sileks-68 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2015_Crédit Sileks-36 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2015_Crédit Sileks-34 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2015_Crédit Sileks-29 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2015_Crédit Sileks-27 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2015_Crédit Sileks-26 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2015_Crédit Sileks-32 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Oran :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Oran Es Senia Shopping Mall




























































































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1397464&page=22


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorties de Rue 17'.

Sorties de Rue 2017_Sileks-20 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2017_Sileks-22 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2017_Sileks-23 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2017_Sileks-9 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr

Sorties de Rue 2017_Sileks-7 by Alexis Nys, sur Flickr


----------

